
An Old but Cool Result – Gödel's Lost Letter and P=NP - furcyd
https://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2019/02/06/an-old-but-cool-result/
======
antwerpen
I was very confused. I didn't see anything about Godel or P=NP. Turns out it's
the title of the blog.

~~~
shmerl
Same here. I read it a few times trying to figure out what Gödel and P=NP have
to do with the post :)

~~~
saalweachter
Mathematics click-bait?

